# KinchComps



## Calode (Mar 6, 2017)

I made a webstite: http://kinchcomps.surge.sh

So Kit likes to do kinch rankings for comps and apparently did it all manually...so I made a website for him and now all of you guys can use it too for your comps!

This generates kinch rankings for a competition all based off of first place for each round. Everyone's kinch rankings will be averaged across just the rounds they competed in and then summed and divided by the number of events at the competition. So the more events you participate in, the better your kinch will be. The better you do overall, the better your kinch will be.
This calculates kinch based off of the ranked result. So for average / mean, it'll take use the average / mean, best of x, use the best solve.

Due to limitations of data that will hopefully go away over time, I assume certain formats. I assume that all events that are typically ao5/mo3 are ao5/mo3. I'm also assuming fmc is mo3. So if fmc is done as a bo1, everyone will end up getting a kinch of 0 unfortunately. FMC is really the only problem. Most events are held normally.

Also: this polls all data from cubecomps and only from cubecomps so if a comp is on cubingchina or live.cubing.net, you won't see it here.

I hope all you competition organizers find this interesting to use to hand out extra awards or everyone in general to look at general competition performance.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm getting a blank screen, might be because I'm on mobile


----------



## Calode (Mar 6, 2017)

Cale S said:


> I'm getting a blank screen, might be because I'm on mobile



The site works pretty well on mobile. It does however use some pretty new javascript stuff so it might not work on older devices, what phone?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2017)

Cale S said:


> I'm getting a blank screen, might be because I'm on mobile



Here's top ten for KCubing, the rest are in the spoiler. Funnily enough, Sarah is 11th... I guess just because she pretty much everything. Note that I did a little bit of formatting on top 10, but not the rest EDIT: SS seems to collapse white space. Any one know how to circumvent that?. Also, any event that someone did not compete in had no score, so points and their header may not be aligned.


Pos Name Total Medals 333 222 555 333bf 333fm minx clock skewb 444bf
1 Cale Schoon 78.41 7 81.55 84.28 95.82 100.00 0.00 65.11 78.95 100.00 100.00
2 Joshua Feran 55.17 4 75.80 54.73 94.70 25.81 0.00 97.16 100.00 48.32
3 David Woner 54.16 6 83.32 67.09 100.00 22.99 0.00 100.00 81.28 32.73
4 Nate Craig 41.11 2 80.39 70.22 72.20 55.80 91.35
5 Brandon Mikel 38.39 2 60.29 49.30 59.57 51.47 0.00 62.69 23.98 38.22
6 Tyler Specht 35.70 0 68.73 57.46 62.94 0.00 0.00 44.08 34.28 53.82
7 Garrett Webster 34.46 1 70.61 53.90 58.03 15.10 0.00 0.00 47.33 65.15
8 Christopher Olson 33.12 2 100.00 89.65 92.55 15.87
9 Isaac Van Doren 32.41 0 61.98 62.11 56.41 51.55 59.63
10 Will Wooden 31.70 1 63.49 56.91 63.93 0.00 0.00 69.39 0.00 31.55



Spoiler



Pos Name Total Medals 333 222 555 333bf 333fm minx clock skewb 444bf
1 Cale Schoon 78.41 7 81.55 84.28 95.82 100.00 0.00 65.11 78.95 100.00 100.00
2 Joshua Feran 55.17 4 75.80 54.73 94.70 25.81 0.00 97.16 100.00 48.32
3 David Woner 54.16 6 83.32 67.09 100.00 22.99 0.00 100.00 81.28 32.73
4 Nate Craig 41.11 2 80.39 70.22 72.20 55.80 91.35
5 Brandon Mikel 38.39 2 60.29 49.30 59.57 51.47 0.00 62.69 23.98 38.22
6 Tyler Specht 35.70 0 68.73 57.46 62.94 0.00 0.00 44.08 34.28 53.82
7 Garrett Webster 34.46 1 70.61 53.90 58.03 15.10 0.00 0.00 47.33 65.15
8 Christopher Olson 33.12 2 100.00 89.65 92.55 15.87
9 Isaac Van Doren 32.41 0 61.98 62.11 56.41 51.55 59.63
10 Will Wooden 31.70 1 63.49 56.91 63.93 0.00 0.00 69.39 0.00 31.55
11 Sarah Cook 27.49 0 52.16 44.60 65.48 61.35 23.79
12 Patrick Le 27.17 0 73.26 55.89 89.43 0.00 26.00
13 Nate Perry 25.27 0 80.64 83.39 0.00 0.00 0.00 43.13 20.23
14 Emiliano Gonzalez 25.03 0 69.56 74.58 0.00 36.75 44.38
15 Luca StockWil 21.14 0 52.92 58.51 25.77 53.03
16 Andrew Reich 20.92 0 67.87 62.11 58.26
17 Dylan Blackstock 20.53 0 62.00 42.91 0.00 53.43 0.00 26.46
18 Brandon Satterstrom 19.78 2 48.51 75.41 54.06
19 Caleb Hackett 18.79 0 59.61 52.05 57.49
20 Kristin Wiley 17.88 0 45.90 44.79 0.00 39.99 30.27
21 Ethan Auch 17.39 0 65.90 62.10 28.51
22 Kyle Gyawali 16.47 0 34.46 67.11 46.62
23 Caleb Starr 16.36 0 61.31 56.91 29.05
24 Dylan Fritz 16.27 0 51.67 55.40 0.00 39.32
25 Brody Schoon 16.21 0 36.83 39.26 0.00 45.91 23.90
26 Ryan O'Dell 14.78 0 49.57 55.69 27.72
27 Phi-long Nguyen 14.08 0 65.34 61.39
28 Josh Stevenson 13.92 0 49.66 52.13 23.51
29 Jensen Birdwell 13.90 0 35.36 65.03 0.00 0.00 24.67
30 Elias Rabe 13.86 0 36.21 55.69 32.82
31 Faizan Khalid 13.77 0 52.89 41.73 29.31
32 Vincent Bruno 13.40 0 35.03 50.32 0.00 35.27
33 Ben Pennington 13.10 0 45.01 48.77 24.08
34 David Guldin 13.05 0 41.20 47.04 29.16
35 Chris Van Der Brink 12.85 0 45.70 37.46 0.00 0.00 32.46
36 Easton Petsche 11.98 0 40.78 38.78 0.00 28.25
37 Ben Erwin 11.08 0 52.98 46.70
38 Rachel Feran 10.52 0 29.05 22.52 43.10 0.00
39 Parker Tharp 10.42 0 31.65 42.97 19.17
40 Daniel Barbosa 10.34 0 41.79 51.29
41 Evan Ostdiek 9.42 0 31.19 33.37 0.00 20.25
42 Simon Rabe 9.17 0 27.56 38.27 16.66
43 Collin Burt 8.97 0 31.71 28.44 20.61
44 Brendan Simoens 8.83 0 29.21 34.42 0.00 15.83
45 Shawn Leonhardt 8.60 0 30.00 24.48 22.92
46 James Garrett 8.18 0 29.29 27.25 17.10
47 Carter Sewell 8.11 0 0.00 55.02 0.00 17.99
48 Brice Kurtz 7.40 0 35.98 30.61 0.00
49 Luke Hollinger 6.81 0 26.72 34.60 0.00
50 Isaiah Thompson 6.58 0 20.35 21.29 0.00 17.59
51 Michael Ruble 6.23 0 17.80 16.38 21.93
52 Spencer Schmalz 6.13 0 17.35 18.92 18.86
53 Adrian Salazar 5.89 0 25.28 27.75 0.00
54 Jace Rabich 5.75 0 15.30 13.95 22.48
55 Clayton Adkins 5.05 0 25.12 20.29
56 Ethan Duckett 5.04 0 45.35
57 Jacob Gustafson 4.91 0 21.73 0.00 22.48
58 Alex Tran 4.59 0 19.99 21.34
59 Stryder Sumy 4.57 0 21.85 19.26
60 Marco Starzyk 4.48 0 24.88 15.46 0.00
61 Carson wilcox 4.44 0 39.92
62 Isaiah Luck 4.43 0 39.84
63 Simon Beck 4.36 0 39.22
64 Kyle J Minor 4.34 0 24.00 15.10
65 Corbin Shanks 4.26 0 38.30
66 Andrew Wilbur 4.10 0 20.51 16.39
67 Chase Van Meter 3.66 0 17.13 15.85 0.00
68 Noah Dinwiddie 3.49 0 16.77 14.65
69 Harrison Toppings 3.40 0 14.46 16.13
70 Zeke Butcher 2.76 0 24.81
71 Caleb Frymire 2.60 0 23.44
72 Tyler Trent 1.89 0 16.97
73 Jamie Brewer 1.82 0 16.41 0.00
74 Michael Pennington 1.28 0 11.49
75 Aiden Ayers 1.05 0 9.45
76 Teddy Milford 0.00 0 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
77 Mingway Wang 0.00 0 0.00 0.00 0.00
78 Phuc Nguyen 0.00 0 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
79 Olha Sokhan 0.00 0 0.00 0.00
80 Nestor Sokhan 0.00 0 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
81 Carter Steenhard 0.00 0 0.00 0.00
82 Weston Mizumoto 0.00 0 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
83 Jake Trueblood 0.00 0 0.00 0.00 0.00
84 Levi Roscoe 0.00 0 0.00



My goal is set for next comp. Beat Tyler in Kinch comp rankings. 

Lol. There's feet and 7x7. Never going to happen.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

My latest 5 comps
11. MCC Alpha 2017; Rank: 17; Rating: 25.90; Best Rating: 79.45 (3x3x3)
10. Dixon Fall 2016; Rank: 8; Rating: 27.95; Best Rating: 81.62 (3x3x3)
9. US Nationals 2016; Rank: 170; Rating: 16.19; Best Rating: 64.48 (3x3x3)
8. KCubing Spring 2016; Rank: 14; Rating: 31.70; Best Rating: 68.68 (3x3x3)
7. OKCubing 2016; Rank: 3 (!); Rating: 44.61; Best Rating: 80.82 (3x3x3)

too lazy to do the other 6


----------



## CarterK (Dec 29, 2017)

Where does the info come from? Cubecomps or the WCA?


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice , great work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 28, 2018)

nice work! medals are wrong on some occasions though, I had 10 at Monnem City Cubing yet the site says I only had 8. Why's that?


----------



## Sean Hartman (Sep 29, 2019)

Is there a way to make this site work for the new live.worldcubeassociation.org that is being to be used at many comps in place of cube comps?


----------

